# Special Order of Custom Cannondale CAAD 9 frames (2010 characteristics) White 2009



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

An official Cannondale dealer, told me that for to can get a custom painted CAAD 9, there's to order a minimun of 30 frames.

I'm interested in get one, if anybody more is interested, we can try to make a special order of this model:

Cannondale CAAD 9 BB30 in White Gloss (with the caracteristics of the 2010 model) but in 2009 color (mitical racing color of Cannondale)

People who are interested in special order:

-Cannondale Caad 9 (me) (Size 56)

If anybody more is interested, please let me know, and we can try to order a custom Cannondale.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the price would be??

we've done that last year, 26 frames.. caad 9 bb30... the fork was with alloy drop out.. yours would be with premium fork, complete carbon??? as 2010


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the price would be??

we've done that last year, 26 frames.. caad 9 bb30... the fork was with alloy drop out.. yours would be with premium fork, complete carbon??? as 2010


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The OP contacted me about the bike. I told him it'd be 30 frames to get custom paint. The hitch is I can't mail them so unless you live near me, no dice.

To the OP, look I get you're after this frame but taking what I tell you and then taking it upon yourself to try and round up 30 people is a bit much man. You didn't even ask me if I was willing to do it or even if I could do it. In this case I can't do it for a number of reasons. The first being, I'm not supposed to ship frames and the second being Cannondale is not doing the custom program at the moment. This "group buy" thing is a _big_ no no.

Starnut


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, Starnut, I'm only was trying to reunite 30 people who was interested in the custom paint program that you told me that Cannondale can made. I'm not told nobody that you were the dealer who order the frames. If you read the private message, I ask to you if you can advise me about this, because you are a official dealer and I supposed that you know how I could do it. I'm sorry if this offend you. 

Regards.


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

In Spain, is very normal to make group orders of anything. Generally is a good form to get a lot of money for the dealer (30 x 900 USD = 27000 USD, I think is a good amount) and a good form for the buyer to get whatever cheaper than buying only one unit. And I repeat to you, I think that in nowhere I told you that do any special order, I only ask for advice to you.

In any case, thanks for the advise, and sorry if you have feel offended.


----------

